# The Second Best Reason for Rejecting FV Theology



## Marrow Man (Jun 13, 2009)

Reason #1 is because it is unbiblical and anticonfessional. This would probably suffice for reason # 2:

[video=youtube;80BdtL8UbiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80BdtL8UbiE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 13, 2009)

Ouch!

Didn't seem to object to the "Highway to Rome" thing, though.

Toe-dippin' at the Tiber.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 13, 2009)

Not only have your given reason #2 to object to FV, but also reason #2 to object to rap.

Theognome


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have never been more proud to be PCA. (For schizzle)


----------



## Craig (Jun 13, 2009)

Was that R. Scott Clark? It looks like him beneath the gangsterific veneer.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 13, 2009)

Word up!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 13, 2009)

This only confirms one thing...

some people are not predestined, and are not constitutionally or anatomically suited to do this sort of thing.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 13, 2009)

I assure you it wasn't Scott, he hates that stuff. I don't know how he feels about rap, though!

Hey, Alan, as long as it isn't "for Schlissel"!


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 14, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Not only have your given reason #2 to object to FV, but also reason #2 to object to rap.
> 
> Theognome



That my friend, was not rap...


----------

